# 140 hp 118d 5 door in US ...



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

Yesterday I picked a brand new 118d courtesy of BMWNA with its Special Edition for US and Canada only. It is black on black cloth (!) and I have to say that cloth on the seats feels absolutely fabulous. Finally. It's the standard 140 hp diesel, nothing new there. I picked 5 door hatch for some practicality since my toy is a coupe (signature pic). I really wanted a 3 door, but some problems with the order made me change my mind. It drives very smooth and quiet, still have to scrub tires and bed the brakes properly before the assault on the twisty roads through woods where I normally use my E92. Will follow up with review how it holds up when compared with N55 in E92 chassis.

Interior is very nice, Bluetooth is standard, it has SD card slot for music (great idea in my book even if very rarely listen to music in the car), steering wheel is a tad on the light side but has a nice feeling leather on it. Pairing Android phone was a breeze. You get Apple device cable supplied and plug is under the armrest if that happens to be your cup of tea.

Now, about special edition items... (oh my!) 

It has mandatory factory debadge, there's not a single roundel on it. However, I didn't choose optional "stay debadged" so the car came with new badges on it as you can see in the pictures below. A nice suprise is that somebody decided to allow customers to spec MT with diesel engine - definitely the first for BMWNA in this millenium and I thank them very much for it. But a truly BIG surprise is awaiting those who dare to lift trunk mat cover ... I know, hard to believe, but a SPARE TIRE is hiding in there! Yay! Now, having standard go-flat tires on the car is nice gravy, but I wouldn't be so aggravated even if it had run-flats with the engineered space in the trunk for a spare and a spare tire present.

All in all, for $27,300 OTD this is a very nice package and I truly hope I will enjoy it for quite some time to come. One more time, thank you, BMWNA, for giving me an opportunity to get this car in US.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

The attachments (which presumably are your VW tdi ) are not working.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice car enjoy it!!


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Attachments worked for me. Nice little Golf -- does it use the urea like the Passat or is it still "pure"? Had me going for a minute though -- thinking how did I miss that new little 118d!:rofl:


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

d geek said:


> The attachments (which presumably are your VW tdi ) are not working.


They should be working now. They are pretty bad pics taken with cell phone, but it will rain tonight, so I did it while it was still clean. Presumably it is BMW 118d with VW badges 



Axel61 said:


> Nice car enjoy it!!


Thanks. I hope I will and that it will behave as well as my 2006 Jetta TDI. Zero problems with her (knock on wood).



UncleJ said:


> Attachments worked for me. Nice little Golf -- does it use the urea like the Passat or is it still "pure"? Had me going for a minute though -- thinking how did I miss that new little 118d!:rofl:


No urea, still pure. Well, when need arises, market will fill it. This is my 118d BMWNA SE and I'm sticking to it 

EDIT: his name is Guiness, by the way. My wife wants to paint the roof in cream color :bigpimp: (just kidding)


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

WTF is going on in this thread?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats! I love me some VW Golf. Can't wait for the MK7 to come out.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

:rofl: :bow: Well done, Mark! You had me scratching my head through most of the first paragraph.

Congrats and enjoy the _ersatz Einser!_


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Fantastic tread. Love the sarcasm and humor. I was just thinking yesterday that one of those may be a good candidate to replace my partner's MINI. Maybe we'll get the one with the GTI badge though. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

FredoinSF said:


> Fantastic tread. Love the sarcasm and humor. I was just thinking yesterday that one of those may be a good candidate to replace my partner's MINI. Maybe we'll get the one with the GTI badge though.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


There are solid rumors that we're getting a MK7 GTD very soon in the US. :thumbup:


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

The MK7 Golf is getting rave reviews in Europe so no matter what they bring it will be good. Unfortunately I don't think BMW wants to play in that arena in the US and leaving the hatch market to MINI. If no 1 series hatch, bring the Cooper SD's - at least for the Countryman!

No matter what, I don't see an SD or GTD in the garage replacing the other half's MINI. The badge will say either CooperS or GTI or MX-5 or 135is or Z4 or or TT or Boxster when the time comes. Can't wait for test drives


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Mark, congrats on your new ride. I'm glad you choose MT oil burner over its petrol counterparts.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for congrats to all of you! Actually, Golf GTD has been confirmed:

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/07/03/vw-confirms-golf-gtd-diesel-coming-to-us-for-2016/

After waiting patiently 14 months to find out for sure BMW will not give me MT, I really didn't want to wait another 2 years to see if GTD will come with MT or not and then deal with another disappointment.

Same with Mazda, they wouldn't say anything about transmission for 6 diesel, let alone whether new 3 will be coming with diesel choice.

So, I said enough of this circle jerk and bought a car that was available right now exactly as I wanted. Minus the Xenons which would have required me to get a moonroof and that was a definite no no. Everything else is perfect.

Actually, I still cannot believe they (BMWNA) didn't give us MT with 2 liter diesel in 3 series. I was disappointed when they decided to bring 335d instead of 330d 4-5 years ago because there was no MT with that engine anywhere. But now I feel a little bit bitter - it would have been really nice to do another ED in September or May next year. Oh, well ...



Zeichen311 said:


> Congrats and enjoy the _ersatz Einser!_


There's nothing ersatz about my Einser. In this country it IS ein Einser. That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## ryebread39 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats. Love it.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I guess a man's got to do what a man's got to do.:thumbup:


----------

